# problem with new case



## atomic_dude (Jan 25, 2005)

i bought a new case. i put my old computer parts in there.its a custom made pc so i figured it would be ok switching cases. so i put everything in there. even bought a new power supply. i connect everything like it used to be. i turn it on and it works fine but my mouse isnt working. so i unplug it to see if it had dirt insiide or something. and just as i touch it my pc turns off. and i cant get it to turn back on. all that it does is my lights inside my case blink and nothing turns on. i switched back to my old power supply and samething happens. my question is have i burnt my motherboard/cpu? or is something else wrong? :4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set it up out of the case with
video 
ram
cpu
if it posts check you have the standoffs in the correct position and the correct amount


----------



## atomic_dude (Jan 25, 2005)

*thnx*

so i take everything out of the case and then i just put what i need to run it then i try to run it like that? what about the power switch how do i turn it on.
srry to ask this but what are standoff's? and how do i know if i have the right amount?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

start it by shorting the 2 pins that the switch connects to the m/board with a paper clip or something similar
standoffs you need one for each hole on the motherboard and no extra's


----------



## atomic_dude (Jan 25, 2005)

*thnx*

thnx for your help but it looks like it was my power supply that wasnt working properly. Because i took off the new one and put my old one in and it powers it fine.
thnx


----------

